# Teletone Audio: Golden Age Grand



## Teletone Audio (Sep 26, 2021)

Hi all! We just released a new grand piano library called the *Golden Age Grand*.

We endeavored to capture the sound of the “golden age” of solo piano. We dive a bit deeper into the concept of the piano library in our “muse” video linked below. Jeremy discusses how coming across the *Leonard Bernstein* lectures at Harvard in 1973 was a pivotal moment for him during a period of writer’s block.

He shares a few piano performances that were the inspirational building blocks for the Golden Age Grand. Performances like *Martha Argerich*’s performance of Ravel’s Jeux d'eau in 1977 to *Sviatoslav Richter*’s performance of Schubert in Aldeburgh 1977…and much more. Have watch…



We recorded this piano in a time-capsule of a studio on a beautiful custom vintage console as the default sound. We also included a few sample sets to switch between including a sample set we recorded to 2" tape then slowed the playback for a beautifully warm and characterful sound. There's a lot more I could say about the piano and it’s functionality (mic positions, interface etc) but for now visit the link below to watch a brief Overview video!



Lots of demos, in-depth walkthrough videos and much more can be found on the product page:

https://www.teletoneaudio.com/golden-age-grand

OK! Thank you for checking this out and hope you all enjoy it as much as we did making it.

My best,
Ryan Strong


----------



## pulsedownloader (Sep 26, 2021)

Awesome work


----------



## Chamberfield (Sep 26, 2021)

Once again, outstanding work! After downloading, I was inspired by one of the presets and immediately wrote a new track, so thank you for that! IMO that's a hallmark of a great VI.


----------



## CGR (Sep 26, 2021)

Wonderful stuff Ryan - watching and listening to your 'Muse' video and those incredible performances. That look on Horowitz's face at the end of the Schumann piece . . .

I have a huge admiration for your pursuit of capturing the soul and magic of these instruments in the virtual domain. The Overview video is fantastic, and the thought and execution which has gone into this sampled piano is admirable and much appreciated.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Sep 27, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> Once again, outstanding work! After downloading, I was inspired by one of the presets and immediately wrote a new track, so thank you for that! IMO that's a hallmark of a great VI.


Yes! That’s always the aim. To make instruments that are inspiring to start making music 

Thank you, glad you are enjoying it.
Ryan


----------



## Teletone Audio (Sep 27, 2021)

CGR said:


> Wonderful stuff Ryan - watching and listening to your 'Muse' video and those incredible performances. That look on Horowitz's face at the end of the Schumann piece . . .
> 
> I have a huge admiration for your pursuit of capturing the soul and magic of these instruments in the virtual domain. The Overview video is fantastic, and the thought and execution which has gone into this sampled piano is admirable and much appreciated.


I know! When Jeremy shared with me the Horowitz performance I was so moved. You can almost feel his entire life of passion resting in that gaze. Really quite beautiful.

And thank you. Mentally it was an interesting task because it was like… who needs another sampled piano, but once we mined out the specific concept and direction we really felt motivated that this was something we personally really needed to make. So once we surrendered to that things just flowed in the process and we are very happy with the end result.

Ryan


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Sep 27, 2021)

such soul and feel in this piano. well done!


----------



## filipjonathan (Sep 27, 2021)

Just when I thought I couldn't possibly need another piano library.... Any info on the velocity layers?


----------



## Niah2 (Sep 27, 2021)

Your instruments and your videos are a work of art. One can really feel your passion for music as an art form and relate so easily because you are brave enough to open up and give so much of yourself in these videos.

Looking forward to this instrument and many others from teletone !


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 27, 2021)

The piano is my primary instrument so I have a solid collection of both free and commercial piano libraries. I have to say that it's been a long time since I was so intrigued and inspired by a new title in this area. I've discovered Teletone Audio courtesy of the "Taste" library by Audio Ollie that features the preview version of "Postcard Piano". What can I say; both PP and GAG ooze with character, atmosphere, and nostalgia.

Unfortunately, right now I'm not in a position to buy your libraries, but they will most definitely remain on my wishlist for some future, hopefully, more opportune times.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Sep 28, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> Just when I thought I couldn't possibly need another piano library.... Any info on the velocity layers?


 and there are four velocity layers.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Sep 28, 2021)

Niah2 said:


> Your instruments and your videos are a work of art. One can really feel your passion for music as an art form and relate so easily because you are brave enough to open up and give so much of yourself in these videos.
> 
> Looking forward to this instrument and many others from teletone !


Thank you so much! Appreciate that.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Sep 28, 2021)

Here is a walkthrough of some of the Presets that are included as a creative add-on to the default sound of the piano.

The categories of presets are as follows:
*Headphones* — Designed with the lofi hip-hop, soul, and r&b artist in mind.

*Performances* — If you watched our "Muse" video you will see some of the performances that we meticulously designed from to match the sound of specific performances from classical pianists in the 60’s and 70’s.

*Recordings* — Inspired by pop records from the 70’s to today’s top 40. This is a wide range from Billie Eilish to Billy Joel, as well as Radiohead and Ben Folds Five.

*Scores* — These patches were created with taste inspired by both classic and modern film scores. It was fun diving into some older French films like those from Jean-Luc Goddard all the way up to Max Richter.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Sep 29, 2021)

And while we are at it, here is a walkthrough of the interface and the default sounds of the mic positions, and sample sets.

We have 3 sample sets:
*High Fidelity*: samples straight from the custom vintage console for a all pre-1975 analog chain

*Tape Samples*: recorded the samples to 2” tape and then slowed the playback of the tape to get a warm and round sound of the samples 

*Digital Samples*: we pitch shifted and time-stretched the sample to get some unique and beautiful overtones and artifacts

We have close, ribbon, and room mics. The ribbon, being my favorite, is from a players perspective.


----------



## CGR (Sep 29, 2021)

Watching these walkthrough videos, I had the thought that Jeremy and his team have approached this sampled piano from a very different angle than many other developers. Using painting as an analogy, it's more of a gut feel/emotional/impressionistic way (although obviously with some very clever recording techniques & scripting) rather than a technical, photo-realistic rendering of the piano.

Listening to these beautiful presets, their philosophy has paid off by producing an extremely engaging and soulful sampled piano. Teletone Audio have really set themselves apart from the pack.


----------



## CGR (Sep 29, 2021)

I've posted this clip a few times before in other threads, but this 1971 piano trio vibe by the late great Dudley Moore is something I'm thinking Golden Age Grand would be well suited to:


----------



## CGR (Sep 30, 2021)

I've just spent the last few days listening to demos & walkthrough videos of the Golden Age Grand, comparing them to my numerous other "character" sampled grand pianos, trying to convince myself that I've got this vibe covered. I have come to the conclusion that I don't !

@Teletone Audio – There is something absolutely beguiling about the Golden Age Grand. I've just bought a copy, had a quick play and was immediately drawn in. Here's a little Chopin - played from memory so not for the purists - using (ironically) the 'Beethovenhalle 1970' preset, with the Age & Noise dials pulled back a little from default:
View attachment Teletone Golden Age Grand - Chopin.mp3


PS: Another point: even with all 3 mic sets engaged, the Golden Age Grand stays well in phase which is very important from a production/mix point of view. Many other multi-mic sampled pianos (and even some with single stereo mic perspectives) have phase issues and can fall apart in a mix or on mono playback devices.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Oct 4, 2021)

CGR said:


> I've just spent the last few days listening to demos & walkthrough videos of the Golden Age Grand, comparing them to my numerous other "character" sampled grand pianos, trying to convince myself that I've got this vibe covered. I have come to the conclusion that I don't !
> 
> @Teletone Audio – There is something absolutely beguiling about the Golden Age Grand. I've just bought a copy, had a quick play and was immediately drawn in. Here's a little Chopin - played from memory so not for the purists - using (ironically) the 'Beethovenhalle 1970' preset, with the Age & Noise dials pulled back a little from default:
> View attachment Teletone Golden Age Grand - Chopin.mp3
> ...


Wow this is lovely. Thank you for sharing. It is so interesting how not only music but instruments can sort of act as time machines. Thank you for the support!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Oct 4, 2021)

One of the presets included with Golden Age Grand is a preset called "Glass Waves" inspired by *Radiohead's "Glass Eyes"* from their album 'Moon Shape Pool'. Jeremy plays a cover of this tune on the Golden Age Grand, check it out...


----------



## YahmezTV (Oct 4, 2021)

Awesome job! Demos sound incredible; such character! It’s on my shortlist of products to pick up.


----------



## Monkberry (Oct 6, 2021)

CGR said:


> I've just spent the last few days listening to demos & walkthrough videos of the Golden Age Grand, comparing them to my numerous other "character" sampled grand pianos, trying to convince myself that I've got this vibe covered. I have come to the conclusion that I don't !
> 
> @Teletone Audio – There is something absolutely beguiling about the Golden Age Grand. I've just bought a copy, had a quick play and was immediately drawn in. Here's a little Chopin - played from memory so not for the purists - using (ironically) the 'Beethovenhalle 1970' preset, with the Age & Noise dials pulled back a little from default:
> View attachment Teletone Golden Age Grand - Chopin.mp3
> ...


I went through the same process of questioning my judgement after watching the walkthrough and listening to the presets on the Teletone Audio's website and consequently thinking I need this. I opened up Kontakt and ran through all my "character" pianos (roughly 6 or 7) and still bought it simply because Golden Age Grand brings something different than the others. There's a lot of great content in the various folders with presets that are perfect as is or very little tweaking if you need. There are some nice settings to be had with the Tape button, Age & Wow settings and the Mono/Stereo dial.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Oct 8, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> I went through the same process of questioning my judgement after watching the walkthrough and listening to the presets on the Teletone Audio's website and consequently thinking I need this. I opened up Kontakt and ran through all my "character" pianos (roughly 6 or 7) and still bought it simply because Golden Age Grand brings something different than the others. There's a lot of great content in the various folders with presets that are perfect as is or very little tweaking if you need. There are some nice settings to be had with the Tape button, Age & Wow settings and the Mono/Stereo dial.


Glad to hear the walkthroughs and demos helped aid in the decision and that you all were not disappointed. Appreciate the support!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 13, 2021)

Although the technical walkthroughs are excellent, your personal story in the Muse video and the feelings you have involving the character of those recordings you reference are what pulled me in. Although not a pianist by any means, I can really relate to your viewpoints about character of the recordings of old.

I'm moved and captivated when I'm playing this library. Thank you very much, you have a new fan.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Oct 15, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Although the technical walkthroughs are excellent, your personal story in the Muse video and the feelings you have involving the character of those recordings you reference are what pulled me in. Although not a pianist by any means, I can really relate to your viewpoints about character of the recordings of old.
> 
> I'm moved and captivated when I'm playing this library. Thank you very much, you have a new fan.


Thank you so much for sharing Marcus, that is very kind of you and I appreciate and am happy that our motivation and concept connected.


----------



## star.keys (Oct 17, 2021)

Very nice piano and nice demonstration. It's a breath of fresh air seeing someone demonstrating a sample library in a musical way, going against the trend of developers hitting random notes captured from 5 camera angles in their demo videos.

What piece is being played at 5:30?


What do people think about dynamic range? Appreciate that this has 4 velocity layers and although I can hear the timber differences, the volume difference isn’t so obvious to my ears while listening to the demos.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Oct 19, 2021)

star.keys said:


> Very nice piano and nice demonstration. It's a breath of fresh air seeing someone demonstrating a sample library in a musical way, going against the trend of developers hitting random notes captured from 5 camera angles in their demo videos.
> 
> What piece is being played at 5:30?
> 
> ...



Hi! That piece Jeremy is playing is a little bit of him just messing around and a little bit of inspiration from Maurice Ravel's _Mother Goose: IV. Conversations of Beauty and the Beast_.

I had the same question! Has almost like a Pixar type motif to it.

Ryan


----------



## CGR (Oct 20, 2021)

Been working with The Golden Age Grand recently. It holds its place so well in a mix but still gels with other instruments. Here's a short "cue" using the Tape sample set with a little of the 'Wow' dialed in (see screenshot).


----------



## Teletone Audio (Oct 28, 2021)

CGR said:


> Been working with The Golden Age Grand recently. It holds its place so well in a mix but still gels with other instruments. Here's a short "cue" using the Tape sample set with a little of the 'Wow' dialed in (see screenshot).



Beautiful, and those are some chime-y guitars! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Oct 28, 2021)

Here is a snippet of a performance by Teletone's Jeremy Larson on the Golden Age Grand of Frederic Chopin's _Ballade no. 1 in G Minor Op.23 _inspired by Vladimir Horowitz's performance of the same piece.

Vladimir Horowitz is one of the most revered pianists of our time. But his career as a stage performer was filled with gaps where he took years off at a time, due in part, to crippling insecurities as a pianist. After a 12 year hiatus, he returned to the concert stage to mark the beginning of the prime of his career and performed at Carnegie Hall in 1965. We created the preset in this video to celebrate that live performance and recording.

Preset used:
“A Historic Return” from the Performances folder

Learn more about the Golden Age Grand here:








Golden Age Grand


Your new go-to piano library. Golden Age Grand evokes the memory of the solo piano renaissance of the 1950’s and 60’s. Warm, rich, and impressionistic, the sound can be contextualized in both modernity and classicism. Golden Age Grand is a grand piano virtual instrument plug-in for Native...




www.teletoneaudio.com


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 28, 2021)

Fantastic playing @Teletone Audio 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻

Thanks to you, I've listened to a recording of Horowitz's performance in Carnegie Hall in 1965 a few times. What a blessing, such a master!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Nov 9, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Fantastic playing @Teletone Audio 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
> 
> Thanks to you, I've listened to a recording of Horowitz's performance in Carnegie Hall in 1965 a few times. What a blessing, such a master!


Yes! The master. Such a great performance. Definitely and obviously a big inspiration of Golden Age Grand. And thank you.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 4, 2022)

Hey! So @Teletone Audio i bought Scarbo back in November and just recently the golden age grand a few days ago. 

I love your products and aesthetic. Weird tho. I keep getting current Facebook adds that scarbo has had a major update, but it seems to be the version I initially bought back in November. If the update is that old why are there still ads for it? 

I was excited to get into some new presets haha. 

Also I just got an email saying golden age Grand has a new update with better dynamic layers, but that too is the version I already downloaded earlier in the week. So when did that update come out? 

Seems to be a Bit confusing and honestly let down when I realize there’s no actual update and I’ve already got the latest stuff. 

Felt like Christmas morning…for a second. 


No problems other than that just thought I should pose the question.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Feb 4, 2022)

Just saw this:


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 4, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Just saw this:



That's what I'm so confused about. 

No update available in pulse because it says I already have 1.1

I did just get it, but like 3 or 4 days ago.
So did this update not just come out?

I don't think my dynamics sound as intense as the video above.


----------



## BatMeckley (Feb 4, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> That's what I'm so confused about.
> 
> No update available in pulse because it says I already have 1.1
> 
> ...


I love the aesthetic of their marketing, but their execution on a technical side leaves a lot to be desired sadly. 

Also the single worst authorization process of any plugin I have.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 4, 2022)

BatMeckley said:


> I love the aesthetic of their marketing, but their execution on a technical side leaves a lot to be desired sadly.
> 
> Also the single worst authorization process of any plugin I have.


What's so hard about authorization? That was pretty standard on my end. Download in Pulse and use the same code for Native Access.

Same as a lot of other developers. Spitfires Kontakt stuff needs to be downloaded in their player and then verified in Native Access.

This false update business is weird tho. 

I bought GAG on Feb 1st. & it installed v1.1

So I guess I got the newly updated version before they announced it?


----------



## BatMeckley (Feb 4, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> What's so hard about authorization? That was pretty standard on my end. Download in Pulse and use the same code for Native Access.
> 
> Same as a lot of other developers. Spitfires Kontakt stuff needs to be downloaded in their player and then verified in Native Access.
> 
> ...


First of all, needing a separate program like pulse is awkward to begin with. Then, when downloading, Pulse won't let me create an account because my email is already in use, but when asked to reset password, they say the email not in the system. Buggy all the way around.

Unfortunately, juice isn't worth the squeeze for me on this one.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi there if you click on Reinstall in Pulse you can ensure you're on the latest version.

The update process is a little different because the entire product was completely replaced instead of the usual process of incremental updates.

If you're having any issues please just drop us an email to [email protected] and we can help you out right away


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 4, 2022)

BTW, confusion aside.
I love this piano. I'm not a piano player, truly, Im currently teaching myself.

But I whipped this up today, first piece with Golden Age Grand and it's very nice to play.

Very nice sound.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi @Baronvonheadless, I'll try and answer your questions below, hopefully I caught them all!



> I love your products and aesthetic. Weird tho. I keep getting current Facebook adds that scarbo has had a major update, but it seems to be the version I initially bought back in November. If the update is that old why are there still ads for it?


The 1.3 update for Scarbo was released around November 18th. If you purchased Scarbo on or after that date then you most likely already have the update. If you have "Multis" in your library tab then that's a good indicator you are fully updated.

If you were served a Scarbo Update Facebook ad, despite having already updated, we apologize. The Facebook advertising algorithm is pretty smart but it just may not have known that you already updated. And because there's probably a couple hundred thousand people interested in music software what may _feel_ like an old update to you may actually be fresh news to someone else. Hope that makes sense?



> Also I just got an email saying golden age Grand has a new update with better dynamic layers, but that too is the version I already downloaded earlier in the week. So when did that update come out?


The Golden Age Grand update was _soft released_ to customers earlier this week. Sounds like you happen to purchase the piano between the time we soft released it (Feb 1) and publicly announced the update (Feb 4). We do that to make sure we do not overwhelm customer service, and just to make sure the update process works.



> No update available in pulse because it says I already have 1.1
> 
> I did just get it, but like 3 or 4 days ago.
> So did this update not just come out?
> ...


See our above response in terms of timeline. If you have the *Golden Age Grand 1.1.nki* then you are set! And Jeremy was using our 1.1 patch in that video so you should be able to get that intense. If not feel free to reach out to our customer service and we can take a look.



> This false update business is weird tho.
> 
> I bought GAG on Feb 1st. & it installed v1.1
> 
> So I guess I got the newly updated version before they announced it?


No false update, and no misleading. Just a soft launch. You were the lucky one, you got it before the announcement, congrats! 



> BTW, confusion aside.
> I love this piano. I'm not a piano player, truly, Im currently teaching myself.
> 
> But I whipped this up today, first piece with Golden Age Grand and it's very nice to play.
> ...


Beautiful piece! We LOVE that you are not afraid of the noise knob. Thank you for sharing!

OK! Hopefully this clears any confusion.

-Ryan


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 4, 2022)

Teletone Audio said:


> Hi @Baronvonheadless, I'll try and answer your questions below, hopefully I caught them all!
> 
> 
> The 1.3 update for Scarbo was released around November 18th. If you purchased Scarbo on or after that date then you most likely already have the update. If you have "Multis" in your library tab then that's a good indicator you are fully updated.
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply and yes it makes sense. I started putting those pieces together throughout the day. 

Thanks for the in-depth reply. I appreciate it and love your products! 

I’ve been having a bit of trouble dialing in the right dynamic sensitivity but I think I’m getting there. So far I like it around 30% maybe? 

I don’t have an amazing keyboard. It’s a semi weighted m audio key station 61. 

So with the golden age. On the Chopin/classical settings. I was having trouble getting it soft like I like it and loud. I’d either have to slam super super hard to get it to hit hard when I want it while having it soft enough for real gentle notes. 

Like a big dynamic gap. But I think with it at 30% roughly it’s pretty smooth. 

Trying to do something like chopins funeral March for example. 

Anyways. Cheers!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Feb 4, 2022)

I had and used the M-Audio Axiom 61 for many years! It served me well. Funny enough I preferred the sensitivity around 30-40% as well.

I did just recently retire the M-Audio keyboard for a NI Komplete 61 and I will say, honestly, the velocity response is much better, and now I am able to use our libraries at their default sensitivity positions as well as other piano and key libraries at their defaults. Prior to Komplete I was going into to the velocity curve and adjusting it with the M-Audio.

So I feel you! Glad you are adjusting though and again love the piece you wrote.

-Ryan


----------



## wunderflo (Feb 4, 2022)

I already loved the Golden Age Grand and with the update it became even better. Wasn't expecting that. Thank you very much for such a comprehensive update even providing better dynamics! Couldn't stop playing yesterday.


----------



## ModalRealist (Feb 5, 2022)

Haven’t tried the update yet but I love the Golden Age Grand. It is my favourite piano library. And my goto patch for playing to compose with when I’m not with my physical Bechstein. It’s like having a second (and pleasingly different) favourite piano.


----------



## CGR (Feb 6, 2022)

Just downloaded the update and quickly ran my fingers across the keys. A noticeable improvement. I loved the tone and character of the Golden Age Grand from the beginning, and the update is like a heavy blanket has been taken off the piano and the lid has been propped up.

Same warm tone and fullness, but it now bites more when you lean into it. Nice work @Teletone Audio . . . looking forward to working with the Golden Age Grand even more now


----------



## Chamberfield (Feb 6, 2022)

CGR said:


> Same warm tone and fullness, but it now bites more when you lean into it.


Funny, I was actually hoping for the opposite. I was doing some soft-playing pieces and found myself yearning for more velocities between soft and medium. I guess this one was designed for more aggressive playing.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 6, 2022)

So I just realized, if I'm not mistaken, does the update just apply to the regular Golden Age Grand NKI and not the presets?

Or is it across the board?


----------



## Teletone Audio (Feb 6, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> So I just realized, if I'm not mistaken, does the update just apply to the regular Golden Age Grand NKI and not the presets?
> 
> Or is it across the board?


Good question, the Dynamic Response part of the update only affects the default Golden Age Grand 1.1.nki patch.

The ‘faster touch response’ does apply to all the presets.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Feb 6, 2022)

Teletone Audio said:


> Good question, the Dynamic Response part of the update only affects the default Golden Age Grand 1.1.nki patch.
> 
> The ‘faster touch response’ does apply to all the presets.


Ok got you thanks. Quick question to follow up. Is there more to the presets than the setting positions? I’m still getting used to this but still love it!

For instance, I open the default 1.1 patch and I tried to put the settings exactly as they show on one of the Chopin presets. I think it was the competition one. 

But it didn’t sound the same. I was thinking it would sound the same with better dynamics but the tone was different. 

So is there maybe more going on under the hood in the presets? 

Thanks!


----------



## Teletone Audio (Feb 6, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Ok got you thanks. Quick question to follow up. Is there more to the presets than the setting positions? I’m still getting used to this but still love it!
> 
> For instance, I open the default 1.1 patch and I tried to put the settings exactly as they show on one of the Chopin presets. I think it was the competition one.
> 
> ...


The “default” Golden Age Grand 1.1.NKI is what you see is what you get, however the ”presets” or “designed patches”, depending on what patch, there’s a LOT to a little happening under the hood.


----------



## Teletone Audio (Feb 6, 2022)

Trinity said:


> Hi Ryan.
> I am a teacher at university, and I would like to buy both Golden age piano and Postcard piano, but in your website Educational Discounts Form, I couldn't find Golden Age Piano! Is there an email to send you my university ID card to receive a discount for both library?
> 
> Warm regards,
> ...


Hi M.A, if you just reach out to customer support on our contact page we will be able to help you with that!


----------



## Trinity (Feb 6, 2022)

Teletone Audio said:


> Hi M.A, if you just reach out to customer support on our contact page we will be able to help you with that!


Thank You, I will.


----------



## Trinity (Feb 6, 2022)

Teletone Audio said:


> Hi M.A, if you just reach out to customer support on our contact page we will be able to help you with that!


Hi Ryan.
I already emailed customer service.

M.A


----------



## Nesciochamp (Mar 10, 2022)

Bought it and I'm really, really loving it! 

There are people who like to abuse all the knobs to make it sound great/make it their own. 
And you have people like me, who prefers a one-knob plug-in that is great-sounding right out of the box. With a lot of useful sounds just a click away (a lot of the presets are really useful and inspiring!) it's all I need. 

This plug-in is for both worlds. 

Great job Teletone, thanks


----------



## Teletone Audio (Mar 10, 2022)

Nesciochamp said:


> Bought it and I'm really, really loving it!
> 
> There are people who like to abuse all the knobs to make it sound great/make it their own.
> And you have people like me, who prefers a one-knob plug-in that is great-sounding right out of the box. With a lot of useful sounds just a click away (a lot of the presets are really useful and inspiring!) it's all I need.
> ...


So glad to hear this! Thank you.

And yeah that was the idea… easy if you want it to be but flexible if you want to start knob turning!


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 19, 2022)

Planning to get this piano asap (bit broke atm, so anyone knows if there might be any upcoming sale?)... I play Jeremy's videos almost every day and literally feel that I'm traveling in a time machine when hearing those modeled performances -what a brilliant piece of art and an inspiring companion this library is!

I have a question though... in some patches, I do hear some boosted hammer noise and/or felt noise (which I really like) but I don't see any knobs for those on the GUI... so is there any way to adjust these noises to taste? or are we stuck with how they sound depending on the presets?


----------



## Teletone Audio (Apr 19, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> Planning to get this piano asap (bit broke atm, so anyone knows if there might be any upcoming sale?)... I play Jeremy's videos almost every day and literally feel that I'm traveling in a time machine when hearing those modeled performances -what a brilliant piece of art and an inspiring companion this library is!
> 
> I have a question though... in some patches, I do hear some boosted hammer noise and/or felt noise (which I really like) but I don't see any knobs for those on the GUI... so is there any way to adjust these noises to taste? or are we stuck with how they sound depending on the presets?


No sales planned in the near future. FYI.

We have a dial that allows you to adjust the sustain pedal noise, but as far as the hammer / felt noises that cannot be adjusted on the interface. We have a patch called “Felt Heavy” that has that hammer / felt sound to get you that sort of intimate vibe.

We really wanted to focus the instrument and the interface on a particular decade / style of piano and the ‘felt’ sound just wasn’t an area we wanted to focus on, but we did get a patch in there to meet those needs since we know it’s a popular sound.

A producer that uses Golden Age Grand on a lot of his productions showed us how he created multis from some of the GAG presets and how he used the ‘Felt Heavy’ patch (with some EQ) blended with the ‘Default NKI’ and it was really cool!

Always love seeing how folks use our products! Hope that helps.


----------

